# Wild Rose Oberon Kindle 2 Cover



## bethoc (Jun 1, 2009)

I really want to buy a 2nd Oberon, the Wild Rose cover but I really can't decide between the red or the blue or what skin to get.  Would love if anyone who has one would share their pics to help me decide!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

This is probably silly, but one thing which helped me to decide which colour to get, was to think of what the colour would be if the engraving on the cover was 'real'.  So, a red rose and you cant get blue one.  So I would get the rose in red.  Is that being OC?


----------



## Labnick (Jan 6, 2010)

I have seen a picture that someone posted on this site of the red and it is beautiful.  I would never have chosen this by looking at the picture they have on the oberon site but after seeing it here it is one that I have a new found love for!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I like red


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Here's the link: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg321572.html#msg321572


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16635.msg338231.html#msg338231

This is my post, it's not as orange as the one picture shows.

Angela


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Pushka said:


> This is probably silly, but one thing which helped me to decide which colour to get, was to think of what the colour would be if the engraving on the cover was 'real'. So, a red rose and you cant get blue one. So I would get the rose in red. Is that being OC?


That's my thinking too - blue reminds me of blue silk roses - never any doubt that those are fake. Of course I'm also partial to red, including their red gingko, which certainly isn't "real" looking either.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

My vote would be for the red.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Sariy said:


> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16635.msg338231.html#msg338231This is my post, it's not as orange as the one picture shows.Angela


Love the red rose decal too!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I love blue! I would like to see a picture of a blue one in the rose pattern.
Brenda


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Roses are red....
I vote red.








I like the DecalGirl Fleurs Sauvages skin and think it would go well with the Rose Cover

Methinks you need this as well; a beautiful j'tote bag www.jtotebags.com/shauna-p/rs103.htm









Just a thought.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

kdawna said:


> I love blue! I would like to see a picture of a blue one in the rose pattern.
> Brenda


Here you go!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I got that jtote bag last week. Do I need to get the red rose Oberon to match now?  Nope, I already have, ahem, multiple oberons.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

I vote red for real life red roses.  The combo above is gorgeous!!!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I got that jtote bag last week. Do I need to get the red rose Oberon to match now? ....


Yes!! It's a requirement, didn't you know?!?


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I decided I don't like the rose oberon in blue. I love that purse! 
Brenda


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

kdawna said:


> I decided I don't like the rose oberon in blue. I love that purse!
> Brenda


Not to hijack this thread or change the subject, but I just ordered 2 j'tote bags jtotebags.com last week: 
the Grainne that is half price through the end of Feb and the Saoirse, a 'floor model' that was $75;

They are both absolutely fabulous; I learned about j'tote from another Kindle enabler on these boards. All I can say is that their Quality Control is fantastic if the bag I received (the Saoirse) was in any way defective; it looks perfect to me.

P.S. The bag above (the Shauna) is also on sale right now, and no, I am not in any way affiliated with them, just very impressed, a happy customer and a willing Kindle enabler.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have the j'tote bag pictured in this thread and I can vouch that it's fabulous.


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

I couldn't decide between the red and blue wild roses, either, so I ordered both, planning to keep one for myself and give the other as a gift. I expected to keep the red one--both because I'm usually drawn to red and because roses are red, not blue, as several people have said! And I also own the red gingko cover--which I still love! Anyway, I kept the blue one after all--it's incredibly striking at first glance. When my daughter first saw it, she said, "oh, midnight roses!" But the blue is both elegant and wacky at the same time, if that makes sense. And this sky blue is really what I call French blue--so much depth. The red is beautiful, too, so I'm sure you'll be happy with either choice.


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

One more comment about the colors vs. the pictures posted here, from the Oberon website: the red in real life is not as bright as the photograph, more muted, and the black more pronounced. The blue is the opposite: brighter, with the black not as much a contrast as it is with the red. I've found this true for two other Oberon covers I've ordered in these colors (red gingko and blue pond).


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

This cover looks very pretty. I love roses and thought about this one. Maybe in the future...


----------



## bethoc (Jun 1, 2009)

Well I was all set to get the red after all the comments but now with the last ones, the blue is still calling me.  Can someone who has the blue roses post a pic of theirs with a possible skin combo?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I like blue too, but because of my 'reality OCD' I bought the Butterfly oberon in blue.  Does that help any?


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

The jtote shown here is half off this month...I am tempted, but then I would have to get the Oberon and a new skin...it just never ends, does it?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

bethoc said:


> Well I was all set to get the red after all the comments but now with the last ones, the blue is still calling me. Can someone who has the blue roses post a pic of theirs with a possible skin combo?


I don't have the cover, but thought this might make a nice combo - especially for Spring, but it depends on what mood/style you would like:


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

bethoc said:


> Well I was all set to get the red after all the comments but now with the last ones, the blue is still calling me. Can someone who has the blue roses post a pic of theirs with a possible skin combo?


I don't have the blue roses cover but I love to "shop" with other folks' money! 






























No KB link for this new one yet - Worn Denim:
















or this one - Navoglobin:


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice job, Meemo, I especially like #1& 4.


----------

